# need contact info for local Las Vegas office



## prestonduncn

Looking for contact phone number. Any help would be appreciated. Moving there in 5 weeks and have all ferret. Need a job. Dtv web site doesn't show any openings.


----------



## tgater

Are you moving to Vegas?


----------



## n3ntj

prestonduncn said:


> Looking for contact phone number. Any help would be appreciated. Moving there in 5 weeks and have all ferret. Need a job. Dtv web site doesn't show any openings.


Your post is pretty vague.. What does this have to do with local OTA reception?

Looking for a contact number for who?

You have pet ferrets? What does having pet ferrets have to do with getting a job? Unless you are opening a ferret sitting business in Las Vegas?


----------



## Jim5506

I think it is quite clear what he is saying.

He IS moving to Las Vegas and wants a local DirecTV retailer phone number.

Probably get better results Googleing than dealing with hard cases here.


----------

